# Those on clomid - when did you / do you ovulate?



## lace&pearls

hiya all, I think I've read that clomid can delay ovulation..? but just wondered if this is the general concensus? I am on cd13 of my first clomid round (50mg) I haven't had a remotely + opk yet (just faint lines) should I be worried? xxx haven't had any ovary pain or anything either?.. I know it's a bit early but wondered if I should be getting more positive...?


----------



## princessjulia

im on my 3rd course of clomid i ov every 14days afta af sometimes 12 to 13 day dependin on which day i have my hcg injection i hope that helps been on clomid has helped me ov quite regular


----------



## ermm23a

I didn't ovulate on my own at all. My first round of clomid (50 mg) didn't make me ovulate either. With my second round of 100 mg, I ovulated sometime between days 14-16. I had a scan on day 14 and there were 3 mature follicles, and my RE said I would O sometime between that day and the next 2. 

You will know on your day 21 bloodwork whether it worked or not. I didn't think I had ovulated at all on the 100 mg, I couldn't feel ovulation pains or anything. I was convinced the 100 mg dose didn't work on me either.


----------



## hopes fading

On my 1st cycle with clomid (50mg) I got a smiley on a CB OPK on CD18. I then had a blood test 7 days after, which showed I didn't actually o. 
I am now on CD6, taking 100mg. So far I feel absolutely noting and so I'm worried I won't o again. I should find out though, as I am having follicle scans done privately, 1st one is CD13. 
Really hoping I get the same result as ermm! 
Best of luck to you lace and don't panic, you still have plenty of time to o. X


----------



## x melanie x

hi... i took clomid (100mg) for the first time last month due to male factor, so ovulate fine on my own. the clomid made my ovulation later, CD19 rather than CD16, but it also lengthened my luetal phase to 14 days rather than 12.

i think it affects different people in different ways, but good luck with your journey xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have ovulated 3 times with clomid and they all varied - CD12, 14 and 19. So early, normal and late!! It really can vary. Just keep :sex: every other day and opk test every afternoon x


----------



## Sazaroo

I got my smiley face on day 15 on my 1st and 2nd round of Clomid.
On my 3rd round I took it days 3-7 (instead of my usual 2-6) so got my smiley face on CD 17, this is the round I got my bfp.
I think it can depend on what days you take it too x x


----------



## daisii

Day 14 for me, though I thinkI ovulated again on day 15. 

Worked for me! good luck.


----------



## lynne192

was wondering the same thing, i ovulate on my own on CD 14 and not getting any sign of ovulation and on 150mg of clomid so was worried but thinking like some of the other ladies maybe clomid has pushed back my ovulation i can only hope....

i really hope you get your :bfp: soon as to all the ladies on clomid!!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks for your respsonses everyone :hugs: I'm now cd 16 and no sign of ov so far (as far as I know?! lol) my opks have all had faint lines on them (but I guess more of a faint line than normal if that makes sense) and the one I did last night was a tiny weeny bit darker than the others, but I duno if thats cause I did it late lol (was out all day) 
I'm thinking I'll give myself until cd19 and then perhaps give up? (not give up bding or anything, but just accept I haven't ovulated) or is it not unheard of to go past cd19?
I took clomid cd 2-6 so I don't know if that makes much difference :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

1st Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD15
2nd Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD22
3rd Clomid 100mg CD2-6 No sign of ov at CD14, cycle cancelled

Hope Clomid gives us a baby after all this:thumbup:


----------



## lace&pearls

Quaver said:


> 1st Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD15
> 2nd Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD22
> 3rd Clomid 100mg CD2-6 No sign of ov at CD14, cycle cancelled
> 
> Hope Clomid gives us a baby after all this:thumbup:

ov at cd 22? this gives me hope :happydance:

cycle cancelled?...? what do you mean? sorry if I'm being silly in asking that.

I really hope so too Quaver, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## kelster823

This was my first round on clomid... my last couple of cycles showed NO O or a possible O

I finally did this cycle and I took 50mg from CD 5-9... 

I got a positive OPK on CD 23 and a high fertility day on my Ovacue on CD23 and FF confirmed on CD24

GOOD LUCK SWEETIE :dust:


----------



## Quaver

lace&pearls said:


> cycle cancelled?...? what do you mean? sorry if I'm being silly in asking that.

We decided not to wait for ov, and I'm taking Norethisterone (similar to Provera) to force start AF:nope:


----------



## lace&pearls

kelster823 said:


> This was my first round on clomid... my last couple of cycles showed NO O or a possible O
> 
> I finally did this cycle and I took 50mg from CD 5-9...
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD 23 and a high fertility day on my Ovacue on CD23 and FF confirmed on CD24
> 
> GOOD LUCK SWEETIE :dust:

Thanks Hun, that's amazing! I hadn't read of anyone oving that late

I'm feeling really quite low this morning as I'm cd 19, I thought I had opks progessively getting darker but havent been able to them properly for the last 2 days as been so busy, and havent even managed to fit in much bding :( I did an OPK really late last night (probably too late) as my OH had a prang in our car the night before (he's ok) so that's sorta f***ed everything up slightly for the last couple days as been sorting all that out, haven't got in until gone midnight both nights sort of thing. So anyway did my opk last night and it was lighter :( I'm hoping it's my urine was a bit more dilute than normal and it was very late. I took my temp this morning and it was still low. So I don't thik I've ovulated... but now I'm beginning to doubt that I will :cry: I placed so much emphasis on getting these drugs I wish I'd ust forgotten I'd even taken them :cry: to make matters worse one of my closest friends keeps just casually discussing trying for a baby on facebook - like telling the whole world? which I feel trivialises the whole thing, is nothing private anymore? x x x


----------



## lace&pearls

Quaver said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> cycle cancelled?...? what do you mean? sorry if I'm being silly in asking that.
> 
> We decided not to wait for ov, and I'm taking Norethisterone (similar to Provera) to force start AF:nope:Click to expand...

ah ok :hugs: sorry to hear that hun, best of luck to you x x x


----------



## lace&pearls

I think.. I've either ovulated and missed it... or I'm not ovulating at all (pfft :dohh:) I haven't seen a + opk yet, am cd 20!! :(, but they were getting darker I think, had quite a good one yesterday morning, then for some reason it went lighter that evenig and then even lighter at night time, duno if that's cause I took it too late, guess I'll find out in the next couple days. I think I might not even bother with opks next month, they just get my hopes up and f*** with my emotions :(
I've got my blood test tomorrow, duno whether to cancel it and put it back to monday (which would be cd 24) just to give me a little more time to ovulate or just have it anyway cause I guess it doesn't matter. :cry:
Can't believe I've messed up my chance, we've barely dtd cause we've both been so tired, OH has been working earlies etc. I've been working lates, I woke up at 5.30 this morning espec to fit in some quick bding only to find out OH had to get called into work at 6 am :( (and no that wasnt enough time! lol)
I've been blaming OH for being too tired but I guess some of it is my fault too.
grrrrr! I'm really not in the mood to go to work and look after babies today :( I'm really tempted to call in sick but I can't really because I've had too much time off lately anyway :( what would you guys do? I just wanna go back to bed and cry :( so maybe it's best I do go to work.. as staying at home and moping I don't suppose would help would it. 
That's another thing, I thought maybe the clomid would be working because I had really bad mood swings yesterday (actually wanted to punch someone/scream) and I'm not normally that bad. sorry for this super long post :telephone:


----------



## lynne192

after worrying and being sure i wasn't going to ovulate on CD15 i got O sign on my fertility monitor and first pos OPK the next evening i ovulated was agony but it happened i am currently on 150mg.


----------



## Megg33k

I took 50mg Clomid CD3-7 twice... O on CD12 both time. O was really painful and I had tons of spotting both cycles!


----------



## Chris77

I've always had an HCG trigger with my Clomid so I always ovulated on CD 14.


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies; I just got a smiley on a CB OPK CD12. I am having a scan tomorrow so will let you know what it shows. I am not entirely convinced as last month I got a smiley CD18 but my blood test showed I didn't o...


----------



## D0tty

Im on my first round of clomid 50mg Cd 2 - 6 and I got a smiley on cd 15. Normally without clomid Id ovulate on cd 21 - 24ish! 

Hope this helps


----------



## hopes fading

Good luck Dotty. Where in your cycle are you now?


----------



## D0tty

Im on cd 17 so now currently on the 2ww! Is so hard not knowing :wacko:


----------



## hopes fading

2ww is hell - I hope yours goes quickly with a BFP at the end! How long have you been TTC? Did you have a blood test or scans to confirm o? Hopes. X


----------



## lace&pearls

D0tty said:


> Im on my first round of clomid 50mg Cd 2 - 6 and I got a smiley on cd 15. Normally without clomid Id ovulate on cd 21 - 24ish!
> 
> Hope this helps

oh wow that's awesome! gives me hope!! lol :) xx I don't think I've ovulated since I started ttc almost 9 months ago.. I wonder if this would affect when I ovulate?


----------



## D0tty

hopes fading said:


> 2ww is hell - I hope yours goes quickly with a BFP at the end! How long have you been TTC? Did you have a blood test or scans to confirm o? Hopes. X

I had a scan which my DH was very interested in, kept asking the nurse loads of questions! Makes me wonder what he'll be like when there is actually a baby to look at! :)


----------



## D0tty

lace&pearls said:


> D0tty said:
> 
> 
> Im on my first round of clomid 50mg Cd 2 - 6 and I got a smiley on cd 15. Normally without clomid Id ovulate on cd 21 - 24ish!
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> oh wow that's awesome! gives me hope!! lol :) xx I don't think I've ovulated since I started ttc almost 9 months ago.. I wonder if this would affect when I ovulate?Click to expand...

I read that it did but thought knowing my luck it wont make a difference. Glad it did as the doc wasnt sure exactly when I ovulate or if I even did so atleast now I know I did :)


----------



## hopes fading

How long was your follicle (s) Dotty? Endometrium? X


----------



## D0tty

I had 1 at 18mm 1 at 14mm and loads of little ones too. I did hear that they grow by 2mm per day so I didnt ovulate until 3 or 4 days after my appointment so Im hoping they got bigger. My lining I was told was also very good. Just have to wait and see now! :)


----------

